# New tyres required whilst in europe



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Can anyone help and suggest which country would be the cheapest to buy new conti camper tyres as I am in Croatia for month then heading back to France for July. Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like I will have to hunt down some tyre shops and get some prices


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No option I suspect. I doubt if many members have experience of buying tyres in Croatia! :roll: 

I presume you have tried Mr Google. No idea if he will be of any help, but it's an obvious first step.

Dave


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*tyres*

Contis On Camskill priced at £109incl P/P extra 215/70/15 this is just to give you price comparison, hope it helps France will be a lot more rate at about 1.23 on C/C 16 at £128,50


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You might actually be ok in Croatia as they are made next door in Czech Republic in the Continental owned Barum tyre factory . Obviously you would be ok in Austria/Southern Germany depending on which route you take. French tyre dealers always seem to want to sell Michelin or other French tyres .


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I ended up getting two new michelin 215/70R15
Agilis camper tyres
From Norauto in France
at a total cost of 334 euros 
which worked out to be £267.

Im not sure if that is good compared to Uk but cheaper than Germany 
and a lot cheaper than Euromaster (ATS)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Various places got them at just over £100 each, but you've got fitting and balancing and disposal charges on top, which will bring you almost on par.

Peter


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting 4 Aglis 215 70 15 fitted next week at local ETB garage £528 so your price for the 2 you had fitted is on par

Nigel


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Do not buy in Switzerland - Conti Vanco 215 17 15 278SF or £185!

Had to get tyre as had 3" slash in sidewall and no spare only foam/gel kit that Fiat provide!!!!!!!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Feu Vert in France will do a decent deal on Conti Campers.
Best to check out their web site <here> for current price and location nearest to you.
Current price for the 215-75-16 is €153.90


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I could of got contis cheaper than what I paid for the michelins, 
but wanted the Mud and Snow rating which the contis vancocampers do not have.

Hope the Michelin last longer than the contis 18,000 miles or is that about average ?

Love to know what is the average mileage people manage to get on the conti vanco campers ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

So far done 13K on Conti Campers with very little wear.
Problom with M&S rated tyres is that that category is only valid down to about 4-6mm tread depth. Cant remember exact measurement but documented somewhere especially in Germany where it originated.


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats interesting 

I had to get m&S rated tyres as planning on being in Germany over winter period.

I may be wrong but if thats correct then I will have approx 6mm of M&S rated tyre .

But with the Conti camper tyres I would have Zero .

Thanks to all for replies regarding cost of tyres.


----------

